

How to make online newspapers profitable  - randomstrings
http://randomstrings.posterous.com/business-idea-how-to-make-online-newspapers-p

======
morisy
Newspapers have been kicking around similar ideas for years
(<http://bit.ly/cTOokG>) but bundling comes with its own inherent problems,
including anti-trust issues, complexity of login, and the fact that similar
content is usually not only cheaper to get elsewhere, but easier: No password
hassles, no tedious billing, no worrying about if it's part of your network.

Still, some are trying and there will be more efforts on this ground in the
next year. Maybe some will succeed.

